# Building a small loft / small race team?



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I have decided to build a small loft for about 12 birds. I live in town but back up to an empty lot facing a feed mill. I only have one neighbor and I have all ready talked to him about it and he was fine. The loft needs to stay small so that I’m not temped to raise more than i should I’m in town. Not sure if 12 is even enough to race as a team. I used to have to raise about 35-40 birds so that i would have about 25 birds left for race season. Anyone on pigeon talk has a small loft and races with a small race team. I like some advice! moved last year from South Carolina to Indiana had to get rid of all my birds. I had around 150+ birds. I guess I’m looking for any Ideas and suggestions to a small loft and race team. Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"facing a feed mill" ! hope that is not a problem for you..esp when restricting feed..


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

*birds*



Southwing said:


> Well I have decided to build a small loft for about 12 birds. I live in town but back up to an empty lot facing a feed mill. I only have one neighbor and I have all ready talked to him about it and he was fine. The loft needs to stay small so that I’m not temped to raise more than i should I’m in town. Not sure if 12 is even enough to race as a team. I used to have to raise about 35-40 birds so that i would have about 25 birds left for race season. Anyone on pigeon talk has a small loft and races with a small race team. I like some advice! moved last year from South Carolina to Indiana had to get rid of all my birds. I had around 150+ birds. I guess I’m looking for any Ideas and suggestions to a small loft and race team. Thanks


12 is the number of breeders? If so that would be enough to raise say 20yb between 1st and 2nd round. A 12 x 8 (96sq feet /2' per bird =48 birds) would hold them. IF that's too big, you could go to one and half foot per bird, have a good size aviary.


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Not sure If I would hatch any young birds but maybe I could build somthing to where I could rasie a few. I guess I could build something for 2-3 pairs of breeders, but i have friends that will give me all the young birds I want. A 12x8 is to big it doesnt even have to be a walk in loft as long as i can reach and clean everything. When I get home I will take a pick of the spot I will be putting it, so that you have a idea. It will set between two garages. And as for the mill I dont think its used all the time never see anyone one over at it.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Southwing, sounds like a good idea to just race birds you get from your buddies, as for a small team, I have always raised a small team 27 birds, and as we speak I have them 60 miles down the road, and I have not lost a bird yet, last year I raised 25 and lost only one down the road in training. Next year I may only raise 22, its not the numbers that wins races its happy birds that wins races, and it does not cost a arm and leg to feed them.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have 15 happy YB`s...They have 40 perches to chose from...I like a small team....You CAN,if you want,train single up,or two`s,three`s etc...Try doing that when you have 50 or more...I would love to hear from somebody who trains single up,with a 50 or more race team....I guess the wife would just love that...hahahahahahaha!!!! Alamo


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

The club I used to belong to before moving had a flier that would raise 80+ young a year. Then on a training flight he had lost all most all his birds except for about 15. The next year he decided not to raise more than 20 and wins almost every race. So yes I agree its quality not quanity.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

There are probably more flyers with too many birds as opposed to too few. There are documented situations even in Belgium and Netherlands of small flyers doing exceptionally well. With a small number of birds comes less expense to feed, house and etc. It is also less work to care for and manage a smaller number.
One can invest in higher quality stock with lower numbers as well.
Care of the birds to establish a great love for home is a big part of things.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with having a small team I usualy start with about 25 yb also.I have 12 stock breeders.so with 2 lofts 32 birds to take care of it makes it fun  and not so stressful! there was a article in the pigeon insider about a fella, who had about 15 birds total including his breeders. he is one of the best in his home land. not that I hold anything against fanciers with numerous lofts and hundreds of pigeons! we are all in the same game so long live! the sport and hobbie!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I wrote this in another thread not long ago....The #1 YB loft in the USA(AU),was a new flyer with only 4 pigeons on his race team....He won ALL the honors,period.....The story was in the Racing Pigeon Bulletin not to long ago....4 Pigeons !!! Alamo


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I like to read about that Alamo


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

I don't know about small team I have a small loft that can fit easly 12 pigeons but next spring my mentor already told me that we are going to build a bigger loft size 4' x 8' bc what I have now is a toy So that's what is going to happen as for team to race I asked how many birds I need he said 20 so I think I'm only joining the club once I get the bigger loft and have decent amount of birds to race with. 

the guy who raced with only four birds and won with all of them or didn't loose any I think it's plain luck bc in life we have alot of obstacles to face and lots of dangers to avoid my guess it was a good year for that guy it's good to see that and that he got in the magazine or news but what I want to know is will he be doing the same for the following season I'm sure he won't get same results!!! 

See if you can build 4'x8' loft that should be plenty space for you to keep the number of birds you want and still breed a couple and race with 

hakuna matata!!

Go with what you could to the max so nobody like wife or neighbors won't get mad about and be okay with and you should be fine!!


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

what I wanted to know is that, is there really a requirement to join a racing pigeon club do you need to have a certain size loft with certain amount of birds to race?? What happens if I live in the city I can only afford four birds( you saw the example of a fellow flier) to fly does the wheekly races to be qualified to race make you send five birds or higher or can we just decide I'm only shipping one bird bc this is not a sport like soccer, baseball, football, hockey where we need those amount of players on the field to play ball!! You see what I'm trying to say or ask what happens if I want to send two birds this weeks race and than next week will be the other two birds that I will be sending so the first ones rest the following week!!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

To join a racing club, you could have 1 bird and still join. I'm not sure about the actual racing though. I've never heard of a minimum number of birds allowed to be shipped, but there is a maximum for some races.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Southwing said:


> Well I have decided to build a small loft for about 12 birds. I live in town but back up to an empty lot facing a feed mill. I only have one neighbor and I have all ready talked to him about it and he was fine. The loft needs to stay small so that I’m not temped to raise more than i should I’m in town. Not sure if 12 is even enough to race as a team. I used to have to raise about 35-40 birds so that i would have about 25 birds left for race season. Anyone on pigeon talk has a small loft and races with a small race team. I like some advice! moved last year from South Carolina to Indiana had to get rid of all my birds. I had around 150+ birds. I guess I’m looking for any Ideas and suggestions to a small loft and race team. Thanks


 Going small requires a fancier to focus on what is most important. Quality and attention to details. I have no suggestions to offer in regards to the design of a small loft. Your typical run of the mill average racing pigeon may not work out as well, if you also expect to be competitive. So be very selective and only keep the very best.


----------

